# Has Anyone Removed Ivy from the Ground?



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

One-half of my front yard has English ivy all over it, on the ground. I want to remove this ivy and plant grass seed instead. What is the best way to remove the ivy? Bending over and cutting it with hand-pruners seems like a back-breaking job. What do you all think? This is mature ivy, planted at least 40 years ago, so some of the "stems" are quite big and tough.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, you could spray it with Roundup 2 or 3 times, until you killed it, and then till the lawn and plant your grass seed. 

Or, you could spray it once with Forefront, till it up, and plant grass seed.

Is it really shady?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Years ago there was a big maple tree there and no grass would grow under it. So the English ivy was planted. The big maple tree had to be taken down several years ago. Now I would like to plant grass seed.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh man, I have this exact problem in my yard. At some point one of the previous homeowners planted this mess in one of the large planters in the front yard. I despise this stuff and want it gone!

I tried pulling it up last year but it just comes back. I purchased a weed and ground cover killer that claims it will allow you to re-plant after 7 days so I'm going to try that. I really don't want to use chemicals but don't know what else to do. This stuff just spreads like wildfire and seems to get thicker every year.

If someone else has a suggestion, I too would appreciate the advice.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Get comfortable on a little stool.
Take a pair of scissors and begin cutting the ivy strands.
After the ground is cleared of the long ivy, start working the smaller roots loose.
When all smaller roots are gone take a shovel to the larger, central roots.
Ta Da.. ivy gone.

I have been clearing honeysuckle this way on and off all season. I have made a ton of progress. I had tried it other ways (clippers, fire etc..), but have found that plain ol scissors and a zen state of mind and a good audiobook has completely cleared huge areas!!


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

I've eradicated this stuff, and believe it or not, have actually planted it for various reasons. It's actually great ground cover _IF_ you are prepared to keep it trimmed REGULARLY. Most people let it get away from them, and unless you stay on top of it, it will get away from you very quickly. 

It's a lot of work anyway you look at it. It's the most hardy plant I can imagine. You can throw some clippings on the ground and they will take root within a few weeks.

There is no easy or quick fix to eradication. You've got to dig it all up by the roots.

Forget "Roundup." You'll spend a fortune on it and the Ivy will keep coming back unless you literally soak the ground with it for weeks. Even then, like Poisin Ivy, it somehow manages to survive and come back. It's got to be dug up by the roots, and you may have to go at least a foot to get to the biggest tap roots, and in your case, I'd plan on it.

My suggestion: Use hedge clippers (manual or electric) and cut it all down to ground level. (Don't throw the cuttings anywhere on your property. It will grow there.)

(Borrow or rent a tiller and til the entire area down to a depth where you can see that you have tilled all of the roots out of the ground. (Put the roots in a plastic garbage bag and throw them away.)

And that's it except for one thing: You missed some! You'll have to keep an eye on it for a while and take your shovel out to that spot every once and a while to get the stragglers that got away from you during the first eradication.

It's a shame we can't eat this stuff. It would solve world hunger over night.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

How tall does it grow and will it grow in really cold areas. I have been looking for something to plant on steep hill sides to keep them from washing, sliding off. Will goats eat it? Good luck with it. One more ? will it grow in sun. Sam


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

Herbicides are a waste of money as you will still need to dig out roots to plant a decent lawn.
Easy way would be to hire kids for summer jobs. Or hire a bobcat with driver for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How tall does it grow


It doesn't grow "tall"
It climbs up anything it can, but if just on the ground it spreads outward
6-8 inches is as tall as mine ever gets, but it's 60 ft up in some of the trees


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

thanks for the answer. That sounds like it would be very good for where I need it. Every month or so we have to move dirt that has slipped off a bank just behind the house. Now if the goats will leave it alone. Sam


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its great ground cover if you have an area you don't want to mow, like a hill. and very minimal care(keep it away from tree's or houses). Don't know why people don't like it.


----------



## Katey (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are going to handle it, beware: some people (my sister included) have an allergic reaction to it very similar to that from poison ivy.


----------



## crobar (Sep 20, 2006)

I just tackled a raised bed with English ivy in it. Tough, really tough. I used a tile spade. I suggest chopping squares of vine, then pulling it out.It will kill your hands using clippers. Either sit on ground or use a chair. I agree that Round up would be expensive and very slow. Round up isn't supposed to affect plants it's not sprayed on, but be careful of other herbicides. I am mildly allegic to english ivy, I think it may have given me hives while doing the afore mentioned project. Definitely use gloves.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Tamsam, according to the old song Mairzie Doats, goats will eat ivy.

Mares eat oats
and does eat oats
And little lambs eat ivy.
A kid'll eat ivy, too,
Wouldn't you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Now if the goats will leave it alone.


My sheep LOVE it


----------

